# Introduction



## maxashton58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello Everyone

My name is Max Ashton and new to this forum.

Betting Specials have become increasingly popular in recent years
I am here for learning more knowledge about TV Betting tips and guides.

Thanks


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Max! We would be happy if you share some of your knowledge.


----------



## maxashton58 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello,

Thanks for your quick assistance. That's a kind of you and definitely I will share my knowledge and learn from this forum.


----------



## geneviene (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello,
Welcome here to forum community. You are at the right place where your questions will be answered very quickly and you will also get some useful tips, suggestions and other value able information.


----------



## Deshaunn (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello Welcome,
I am deshaunn here, and i am very happy to be the part of this wonderful place. I hope that you will have
nice time, to learn and having a lot of information here. I like this forum very much, because this forum
have many interesting great threads . Hope you will contribute your ideas and co-operate with me.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey, welcome to this forum. This is a very good platform for gaining knowledge about online betting and other ideas.its very nice to meet you


----------



## Mark D (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Max. I am Mark , nice to meet you !


----------



## Harryden (Jan 16, 2013)

My self Harryden.I am new in this community.I like to watching TV shows movies and playing games.Tell me something about in this forum.


----------



## goalssen (Feb 21, 2013)

Heyz everyone, goalssen is my name. 
Looking forward to exchanging experiences and knowledge with you here.

Personally, I am more into sports betting. But I also like Poker.


----------



## Williams5 (Jun 6, 2013)

Welcome all of you! This is a good plat form to share your ideas and get superb knowledge from here..


----------

